# Starting Over



## STRAITBT (Jan 12, 2009)

Well...I have had the worst archery season I have ever had. I have missed three deer this year and connected on one. The first one I know I punched the trigger...felt the the entire shot and knew it was bad. The second one, I'm not entirely sure what happened. The third one was not my fault as the arrow glanced off a branch I couldn't see through the peep.

So...after this lackluster year, it is time to start over. I have been shooting a caliper release since I can remember and played with a thumb trigger a little bit this past summer. All of which are command trigger releases - not back tension. The problem I can feel most of the time, and for the most part only when shooting at live deer, is that I am punching the trigger as soon as the pin hits brown. It's driving me nutz. I've missed more deer this year than I have missed total throughout my previous 15 years of archery hunting. So I feel I need to start over from the beginning. But I am not sure where to even start....I am not aware of any coaches in my area (NW PA), so this will all be on my own.

Any suggestions as to where to start? Should I learn to shoot back tension? Should I start with that on the bale, blank baling? Remove the sight all together until the shot feels butter smooth and everything is a surprise?

Need some advice here....big time....I think most of my problem is mental - little bit of deer fever and lack of a "developed and ingrained shot sequence" causing me to punch the trigger on almost every shot.

HELP!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Here it is you never developed a shot sequence and your years of punching and shootin on command are crumbling down its over.Do not keep shooting this way its gonna get worse.you have target panic or buck fever in this case(same thing) as soon as you get on target(deer) you are snapshooting.you are right you need to start over go for a lesson learn back tension,proper form,and develop a shot sequence.2000 to 3000 shots your program will be ingrained and when a deer comes out your subconscious will run your program while you consciously aim.whatever program you do if you are not free to aim it is wrong.check out tim strickland,terry wunderle,len cardinal,and learn back tension.you learn on the bale one step of form at a time.you cant learn while aiming.good luck.feel free to pm


----------



## Dodgeman67 (Dec 21, 2009)

How do you when shooting 3D deer, do you punch the trigger on them?

You have to picture a target on the deer, or pick a spot on the deer.

Put a lank piece of paper on your target and aim for the middle, picture a small target on the paper.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is an old thread that describes how one archer started over. It's a little hard to read, but the information is very good.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1082&page=1


----------



## archerchaos (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for the tip on the old thread! It IS a bit unusual in his ramblings but the info is some of the best I've ever read!


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

aread said:


> Here is an old thread that describes how one archer started over. It's a little hard to read, but the information is very good.
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1082&page=1


Good information, glad I stopped in. Best of luck on your do-over, it can only get better from here. Also kudos to you for realizing what you were doing wasn't working for you. Many would just keep repeating the same old thing over and over again and get the same results before they'd admit that a change may be needed. Just being open to the change will take you where you want to be. :high5:


----------



## STRAITBT (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments fellas....haven't been on in a while and just noticed them. I will read the link to the other post, as I have not yet. 

I appreciate any and all input....I know I am a lot better shooter than what I have shown this year. I have won several archery leagues over the years and in all of my years of archery hunting, not counting this year, I have only ever missed three deer. And then, just this year...in one season...I miss as many as I missed in the previous 15 seasons combined!!! 

I knew something was different...nothing felt right...so, it's time for a change!!!! Putting the bow down for a while....taking a mental break....and I will pick it back up in a month or two and begin shooting every day - a few arrows. And in the process be learning to shoot back tension...which I am not looking forward to, but know that it is part of the answer to my problem!!!

THANKS AGAIN GUYS!!!!!!


----------

